# Beyond Narnia: ABC TV This Sunday Night!



## GOLLUM (Feb 5, 2006)

Not sure if this is the right location for this as it's a film but hopefully it's OK to post here as it is author related.

Today Sunday at 10.10 PM ABC TV is screening a special on the life and spiritual quest of C.S. Lewis Beyond Narnia with actors playing the parts of Lewis and the other characters in his life.  For those who are not aware Compass is a national program that studies various religions and religous themes primarily in contemporary Australia.

Hopefully it will prove interesting despite the review that said it was a little too preachy but still a worthwhile look....


----------



## Rosemary (Feb 6, 2006)

There was a documentary, with re-enactments, on TV last night.

It was about the life of C.S.Lewis and I found it very interesting.  His mother seemed to have been the driving force when he was a young lad, reading him stories and then later teaching him Latin.
After his mother died he was sent to a boarding school, were he was bullied continually.  It also was instrumental in turning him into an atheist.
Later William T. Kirkpatrick taught Lewis.  Reading the old Classics like Homer.  
Lewis went to Oxford in 1919 but it wasn't long before he became a soldier in the Great War.
On his return he once more studied at Oxford.  He would often meet new people of similar literary aspirations, including Tolkein who energized Lewis.  Many authors and aspiring authors would meet and discuss or read out loud their latest literary works.
It was while he and his brother were housing and looking after 4 evacuee children that he created Narnia to keep them occupied.


----------



## red_temple (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: C.S.Lewis*



			
				Rosemary said:
			
		

> After his mother died he was sent to a boarding school, were he was bullied continually. It also was instrumental in turning him into an atheist.


 
I thought Lewis was a die-hard Catholic?    Wasn't there a lot of religious imagery in the Narnia books?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 6, 2006)

Threads merged.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Feb 6, 2006)

_Tolkien_ was a life-long Catholic.  Lewis was raised Protestant, became atheist, and then changed back.  His work is indeed full of religious symbolism, when he wasn't writing straight-out popular theology, but he was rather famously Anglican, not Catholic.


----------



## red_temple (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks, Kelpie!!  Perhaps I should watch the show to remove some of the rust from my knowledge.


----------



## Thunderchild (Feb 7, 2006)

I Missed it - i had to work and couldnt find a tape to put it on in time


----------



## GOLLUM (Feb 7, 2006)

Thunderchild said:
			
		

> I Missed it - i had to work and couldnt find a tape to put it on in time


Sometimes they have rescreenings of the more popular programs, so you might get lucky....


----------

